# Starting new tank with UP Aqua Shrimp Sand + Azoo Max Bio Ball



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You can search the forum for experiences with both products.

The bio balls aren't necessary for a shrimp tank. Not necessary at all. I don't even notice a difference with my high-grade Taiwan Bees.

As far as UP Aqua Shrimp Sand being better than ADA Aquasoil... that depends upon what you're using it for. Do you want a long buffering period? Pick Aquasoil. Want to grow plants without adding ferts? Aquasoil. Want to cycle a tank without having to add an ammonia source? Aquasoil.

Aquasoil wins in my book every time. And it's much cheaper. 

I use both substrates extensively and like both fairly well. But I wouldn't say Shrimp Sand is the way to go for CBS.


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

I Have a friend that uses UP Aqua Shrimp Sand. He has issues with its buffering capabilities. It won't stay under 7 ph for him. I think he has only had it for 2-3 months.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> You can search the forum for experiences with both products.
> 
> The bio balls aren't necessary for a shrimp tank. Not necessary at all. I don't even notice a difference with my high-grade Taiwan Bees.
> 
> ...


I used New Amazonia II before and wasn't impress with it. About long buffering period; that is a very conflicting result. Some reviews said UP Shrimp Sand has longer lasting buffering than ADA so I will test that out and find out myself. 

Also I couldn't find ADA Aqua Soil for cheap in my area. At least $50+ for a 7L bag.

Just called Neptune Aquatic in my area they're expert in shrimp. They recommend Azoo soil over ADA soil (They said Azoo last longer and better for plants; they also mention that UP Aqua shrimp sand is better for shrimp breeding but not as good for plants) So I guess there's my answer.

Thanks



aluka said:


> I Have a friend that uses UP Aqua Shrimp Sand. He has issues with its buffering capabilities. It won't stay under 7 ph for him. I think he has only had it for 2-3 months.


I read about that problem too, it's really depend on what kind of tap water they use. My RO water started out at 7.0 so buffering shouldn't be a stress for the UP Aqua shrimp sand. 

Thanks


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have never used up aqua sand, but given that it's a Taiwanese brand and most breeders I know in Taiwan use ADA, I myself will stick with ADA for now and it really works for me.


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I had Used U.P Sand For Almost a Year, it turned into Dust having hard time trying to remove it, Well it worked well but keep an eye on it, I had a tank filled with crs cbs, and now all gone something went bad, but ph at 5.8 - 5.9


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

My tank with up aqua soil also turned to dust after about a year. 

Plus, there is no 7 liter bag of aquasoil unless that's something new. 

It's 50 bucks for 9 liters, and that's like half the price of up aqua soil.

That 20 dollar bag of up aqua is about enough to fill the bottom of a 5 gallon tank. 

Took 2 of those for a 30c


----------



## Asphalt Art (Apr 18, 2013)

IF you want UP to buffer anything, you will need close to 1lb/gallon. I have a lot of it, and it is a very aesthetic substrate, but I probably won't be buying any more when I do not rely on my substrate to pull water parameters around for me. *no dusting issues though*


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

aluka said:


> I Have a friend that uses UP Aqua Shrimp Sand. He has issues with its buffering capabilities. It won't stay under 7 ph for him. I think he has only had it for 2-3 months.


i should have bought ADA back then haha.

ps: if you buy UP, dont wash it. just use it straight from the bag.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the Bioballs. They seem to work well for me


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

mordalphus said:


> my tank with up aqua soil also turned to dust after about a year.
> 
> Plus, there is no 7 liter bag of aquasoil unless that's something new.
> 
> ...


+1~~~!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I've got one tank with Shrimp Sand that's been going strong for just longer than two years. No loss in buffering power, no breakdown, no dust. My latest Shrimp Sand tanks have been going for more than a year. (See my 3gal journal for those tanks.)

But I wanted to share a size comparison of a few substrates I really enjoy.










Each 2kg bag of the Shrimp Sand is about $25 to get it to your door - unless you buy in bulk. Each 5.4kg bag of Azoo is about $38 to have it shipped to you from Marine Depot. Azoo is lighter than Shrimp Sand so you get easily 4-6 times as much product for your money. 










Just under $50 to have the Aquasoil shipped to your door and you get 3-3.5 times as much substrate as you do with Azoo.

I've had Azoo tanks last three+ years but it does start to break down a bit. Amazonia? One of my tanks is on its fifth year with no breakdown at all, no loss of buffer.

Easy to see why the ADA product is a much better bang for your buck.


----------



## JoeandCarrie (Oct 26, 2012)

Thats a pretty cool comparison pic series somewhatshocked. Would be nice to put that together with eco, floromax, and any others just to see real size differences. They all look huge in ads, but when they show up you get the surprise...

Thanks for that


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Eco-Complete, Floramax and most others can't really be compared, as they're mostly inert.


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

I think he/she means price comparison for the amount you get.


> Eco-Complete, Floramax and most others can't really be compared, as they're mostly inert.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The OP is focused on substrates that buffer parameters suitable for Crystals.

As far as those other substrates go, I wouldn't consider them for shrimp. Or planted tanking in general. I'd get Safe T Sorb if I wanted something like Flourite. Crushed lava rock if I wanted something like Eco-Complete. 



Sake said:


> I think he/she means price comparison for the amount you get.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> I've got one tank with Shrimp Sand that's been going strong for just longer than two years. No loss in buffering power, no breakdown, no dust. My latest Shrimp Sand tanks have been going for more than a year. (See my 3gal journal for those tanks.)
> 
> But I wanted to share a size comparison of a few substrates I really enjoy.
> 
> ...


Nice price comparison. But I couldn't find ADA product here locally. Shipping to CA is usually kill the price point. I used ADA before and it's supper messy that's why I dislike the product. 

There are lots of reviews about UP Aqua and it meant to be for shrimp only. Azoo and ADA are more like shrimp + plants (more heavily on plants part). There are result of successful molting from using UP Aqua, people reported twice as much molting from UP Aqua than other products.

I already bite the dust so just have to see how UP Aqua works out for me. Worst result is it last about a year, then I'll try different products.

Thanks


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you're saying UP Aqua Shrimp Sand is better for shrimp/molting (I'm assuming there's a language barrier), I think you're ill-informed and should do a few forum searches. Or maybe even read through this particular thread. Some of the people who have responded to you are likely some of the most experienced shrimp keepers in the United States.

And I think you missed the point a few different people have made on price. If I remember correctly, you're in the San Jose area? Shipping Aquasoil from San Francisco should be super-cheap.

Since you've already purchased it, it'll work well for your shrimp. But it's definitely not cheaper - even when factoring in shipping.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> If you're saying UP Aqua Shrimp Sand is better for shrimp/molting (I'm assuming there's a language barrier), I think you're ill-informed and should do a few forum searches. Or maybe even read through this particular thread. Some of the people who have responded to you are likely some of the most experienced shrimp keepers in the United States.
> 
> And I think you missed the point a few different people have made on price. If I remember correctly, you're in the San Jose area? Shipping Aquasoil from San Francisco should be super-cheap.
> 
> Since you've already purchased it, it'll work well for your shrimp. But it's definitely not cheaper - even when factoring in shipping.


San Jose to SF is about 45 mins. And there's so much to do in SF to make the trip to AFA "worth it."


----------



## Lexinverts (Jan 17, 2012)

I love Azoo Plant Grower substrate for Tiger shrimp!


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Started the tank today after 4 hrs I did a water parameter test.

Results:

Using RO water.

PH 6.4
TDS 240 (I added a little too much of Fluval Shrimp Mineral)

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0

KH: 5
GH: 10

How do I lower my KH & GH by half? Simply do a water change?


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

You use RO and active substrate, not sure where you got the KH ?!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Shouldn't have 5 kh


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

You should check your RO water, make sure everything reads 0. Idk Fluval products but maybethat's where the kh is coming from? doubt it though.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure but I follow the KH test instruction add each drop and shake until it turn yellow so I got about 5 drops to get that color.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe the Fluval is changing it... Try testing your RO like mjbn said


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I use fluval mineral and no issue with KH. Either test kit / usage or your RO. I wouldn't think it's the substrate.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Make sure you're testing it right. Remember that you test until there is even a slight BUT PERMANENT color change. Seeing as your kh test is so dark, i feel that you added too much. So with the gh, add drops until the orange turns to any permanent tint of green. Kh (IIRC) should be blue(?) to orange/yellow. Add one drop of kh and hold it against a white piece of paper. If there is any tint of yellow/orange, your kh is 0-1. This makes sense if you never experience a blue phase during your test as well. 

Like i said, im suspecting that you added kh until it was a pronounced yellow/orange. All you need is even the smallest tint of it to stop your testing.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

mjbn said:


> Make sure you're testing it right. Remember that you test until there is even a slight BUT PERMANENT color change. Seeing as your kh test is so dark, i feel that you added too much. So with the gh, add drops until the orange turns to any permanent tint of green. Kh (IIRC) should be blue(?) to orange/yellow. Add one drop of kh and hold it against a white piece of paper. If there is any tint of yellow/orange, your kh is 0-1. This makes sense if you never experience a blue phase during your test as well.
> 
> Like i said, im suspecting that you added kh until it was a pronounced yellow/orange. All you need is even the smallest tint of it to stop your testing.


That would explain it. On the instruction it said add till the water turn BRIGHT YELLOW so I added up to 5 drop, shake between each drop. And I did the same with GH testing.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, there's a lot of confusion with the api kh kit. But what i did was test fresh ro water against tank water. I trust that the RO water at 0 TDS means kh is also 0. So if fresh ro&tank water make the same kh color, it must be 0. Lol sorry if this is confusing!


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Also, put enough minerals in your ro to get your gh to 5-6, record the TDS, and remember that number. So that next time you do a water change, you know how much to add and when you tds hits that same #, you'll know you're at 5-6 gh.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

mjbn said:


> Also, put enough minerals in your ro to get your gh to 5-6, record the TDS, and remember that number. So that next time you do a water change, you know how much to add and when you tds hits that same #, you'll know you're at 5-6 gh.


Cool thanks


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

I totally dig the UP Aqua sand, I dig up the sand to put some plants in today and it not even dusty at all. Water so clear on 2nd day and no dust cloud cause by digging. 2 CRS already molted yesterday and all doing well.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Great to hear, hope things continue to progress for you!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

This thread is relatively old but I'm bumping it back up for this comparison. 

Someone privately asked me about substrate package size comparison and this is easier than me posting the information again.


----------

